# Silkie with a Sore bottom



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

My 7 mth old silkie just layed her first egg today, But something went wrong, Her bottom feathers are bloody and the the egg was hanging completely out of her bottom, in a sac like thing, and she was dragging it behind her, I made a small slit in the sac so the little egg could come out, and the sac thing just hung there, she sorta pulled some of it back in, but now it looks like she has hemmoriods, When I googled it, What I came up with was a Prolapse vent, Now it don't look as bad as the pictures that I was seeing, but Im 100% sure thats what it is, What I read to do was alot of things you could try, She is up and walking around and eating like normal, and the other chickens aren't picking at her, She is acting fine, but her bottom looks sore, Is there any suggestions that anyone would have for me to do, Thanks for the help


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

So sorry about your girl. Use some Preparation H to take some of the swelling out and try this:
http://www.lbah.com/avian/prolapsed_cloaca.htm


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

How did you go with your Bantam?? I had the same thing happen to one of my ISA Browns, she looked like she had her whole inside of herself hanging out of a sac out her bottom, unfortunately my Penny never made it.. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I made a small slit in the bottom of the sac thing to get the egg out, and she sorta pulled some of it inside, but it looks like she has hemmoroids, I cleaned the area really good, and she is acting like a normal chicken, Today she layed her second egg and it got stuck again, I moved it down to the slit I made yesterday and it popped out, I cleaned her bottom again and put her back out in the yard, which then she ran back over to the other chickens, So right now this is what I am doing for it, At this time we are throwing away her eggs,


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm sorry I can't help with your problem, but why are you throwing away the eggs?


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I am very new to keeping chickens, but I would try isolating her in a cage that is no too cosy. (Just like you can when they go broody, and you dont have fertilized eggs) It should put her off laying for awhile and that way give her bottom a rest. I know it is only her first couple of eggs, but maybe doing this might help? From what I have read, some birds can continue to have this problem. I hope someone with more knowledge can be of help. Good luck with every thing


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't eat the eggs because they are coming from a sick chicken, she could have infection or anything


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone <3


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Just a little update~ little....the silkie with the sore bottom is doing much better! Hope it stays that way


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Good to hear your chicken is going ok!


----------

